# suston and decker help



## swetty (Mar 25, 2006)

hi im new here , wanting to know if anyone knows which is the best cycle to go on for quickest results , currently on suston and decker but seems body mass is slow, also back is full of spots ?????????? any ideas thanks neil


----------



## ZECH (Mar 25, 2006)

Decker is hell...........LMAO.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## swetty (Mar 25, 2006)

Why Is Deca Hell.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 25, 2006)

swetty said:
			
		

> Why Is Deca Hell.




Who's Deca? We're talking about Decker going to hell.


----------



## swetty (Mar 25, 2006)

So Is There Anyone With Any Sence On Ere ??????????????????????????  Asking Simple Q And Get A Silly Quote Er?????????


----------



## largepkg (Mar 25, 2006)

Partner, I'm having trouble understanding you. You talk about suston and decker. What the hell are these? Perhaps you meant Sustanon and Deca? Little things like this show your knowledge. 

Plus, we like to have some fun around here. So lighten up.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 25, 2006)

swetty said:
			
		

> So Is There Anyone With Any Sence On Ere ??????????????????????????  Asking Simple Q And Get A Silly Quote Er?????????



And what the hell does this mean?


----------



## swetty (Mar 25, 2006)

Glad U Had Some Fun On My Behalf , Soz New Around Here !


----------



## swetty (Mar 25, 2006)

how does piss off sound to you thick guys nerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 25, 2006)

Suston and Decker are not steroids. They are fake.


----------



## topolo (Mar 25, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Suston and Decker are not steroids. They are fake.




They are actually a couple he's from Wisconsin and she is from Texas.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh so thats what he was talking about


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 25, 2006)

swetty said:
			
		

> hi im new here , wanting to know if anyone knows which is the best cycle to go on for quickest results , currently on suston and decker but seems body mass is slow, also back is full of spots ?????????? any ideas thanks neil


Ok lets start over. Are we talking about  
Sustanon 250 and Deca or some other crap. 

Now lets go to a couple of other questions

1) have you ever done a cycle before

2) what is your age, height and weight and how long have you been training

Answere the questions


----------



## kraziplaya (Mar 25, 2006)

is anyone is having problems with strength and mass with sustanon and deca..
they are prob taking some fake shit


----------



## Mudge (Mar 25, 2006)

Colonol Decker, one of the A-Team's arch nemesis' wasn't he?


----------



## swetty (Mar 26, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Ok lets start over. Are we talking about
> Sustanon 250 and Deca or some other crap.
> 
> Now lets go to a couple of other questions
> ...




hi tough old man firstly let me say thanks for repling with no silly comments, 
right well yes i have done 3 cycles of sustanon 250 and deca.
im 39 5ft 11" i weigh 12st 10lbs ive been training now for 12 months and i have gained 1st 10lbs in these 12months.
do you think these sustanon and deca are fake . i also have bad acne on my back and shoulders since doimng these cycles?????????
is there any other cycles you can recomend,  im looking to achive to get to 13 to 14st and cut.
thanks again tough old man nice to know there are peeps like you out there for newbies liker me .
neil


----------



## GFR (Mar 26, 2006)

swetty said:
			
		

> hi tough old man firstly let me say thanks for repling with no silly comments,
> right well yes *i have done 3 cycles* of sustanon 250 and deca.
> im 39 5ft 11" i weigh 12st 10lbs *ive been training now for 12 months* and i have gained 1st 10lbs in these 12months.
> do you think these sustanon and deca are fake . i also have bad acne on my back and shoulders since doimng these cycles?????????
> ...




You have done 3 cycles and have only been working out for a year


----------



## swetty (Mar 26, 2006)

hi sorry 2 years , im not a gym buff , just going on wot guys are telling me in my gym 3 cycles yes ?????????????????????????????


----------



## GFR (Mar 26, 2006)

swetty said:
			
		

> hi sorry 2 years , im not a gym buff , just going on wot guys are telling me in my gym 3 cycles yes ?????????????????????????????


 Not one good reason in the world to be using steroids before you have put in 5 solid years of natural training!!!


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 26, 2006)

swetty said:
			
		

> hi sorry 2 years , im not a gym buff , just going on wot guys are telling me in my gym 3 cycles yes ?????????????????????????????


i'm afraid theres a lot of BS about roids passed around gyms over here, i put money on this guy not having a clue what pct is too!

mate, do some reading.. www.steroid.com and www.steroidology.com are both good sites to start with, some of the info is a little dated but its very useful for newbies to familiar themselves with the different compounds

in terms of fast results, you can't beat things like dbol, anadrol, test, tren... unfortunatly these roids also have some of the worse side effects, but you know what'll give you much better results than all of the above with no negative side effects at all? a kick-ass diet! no point putting steroids in your system if they haven't got the correct proteins and energy to build the big muscles with

so my advice, learn what pct is, come off shots and run it, get your diet sorted, learn to gain muscle without the roids, then if you still want more think about another cycle (once you fully understand what you are doing), it is clearly evident to all of us on here that for now you are in no position to be running AAS


----------



## Mudge (Mar 26, 2006)

If you aren't a "gym buff" then why are you fucking with steroids? I get the feeling you aren't a "buff" about watching your blood either, so you are likely reducing your life just to try and get a little extra.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 26, 2006)

swetty said:
			
		

> hi tough old man firstly let me say thanks for repling with no silly comments,
> right well yes i have done 3 cycles of sustanon 250 and deca.
> im 39 5ft 11" i weigh 12st 10lbs ive been training now for 12 months and i have gained 1st 10lbs in these 12months.
> do you think these sustanon and deca are fake . i also have bad acne on my back and shoulders since doimng these cycles?????????
> ...


Something is wrong. You shouild have been able to gain more then 10 lbs in 12 months just eating. Were you doing a lot of cardio during these 12 months. With the sus and deca you should have put more then 10 lbs on with the first cycle just do to water only. So I think the shit you have been getting was bad. Look for a new supplier and just do Test only at 750 mgs each week. Now with that being saids I only advising this if your going to train *religiously. *

*Also go to the nutritition forum and get yourself a good diet*


----------



## largepkg (Mar 26, 2006)

The kinder gentler TOM.


----------

